# LFG Offline DnD 5e (open to others) Richmond, VA



## Brittany Andrews (Dec 15, 2017)

My boyfriend and I just moved to the area and we're looking for an offline tabletop group to join! If you're in RVA and need a couple of players, please let me know! Weekend campaigns would probably work best for us, but we're open to anything.


----------



## OptionalRule (Mar 23, 2018)

I thought I replied but it may have gotten lost.  I'm up in the Glen Allen area.  Getting back into RPGs.  I'd prefer to play but can run if needed.  Don't have DnD 5e but it's a possibility.  I tend to like games like Burning Wheel, Dresden Files RPG and other Fate based games, Song of Ice and Fire, Mutants & Masterminds etc.


----------

